# Fische und Angeln im Oktober



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

Das Anglerjahr hat genauso 12 Monate wie das Kalenderjahr. 
Der Angler sitzt in seiner Region und hat deswegen nicht das ganze Jahr die gleichen Angelmöglichkeiten. 
Schliesslich sind Fischvorkommen, Arten, Methoden etc. sowohl regionalen wie lokalen Gegebenheiten angepasst, zudem hat jedes Bundesland eigene Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße/Bestimmungen, die dann teilweise auch innerhalb eines  Bundeslandes von Gewässer zu Gewässer noch zusätzlich variieren.

Um den Anglern in einem Überblick zu zeigen, wo sie mit welcher Methode zu welcher Jahreszeit angeln dürfen, dies hoffentlich sogar erfolgreich, habe ich die folgenden Threads aufgemacht.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr für den jeweiligen Monat eintragen würdet, auf welche Fische ihr an welchem Gewässer mit welchen Methoden/Montagen angelt. Damit kann sich dann der interessierte Angler für den jeweiligen Monat ein geeignetes Gewässer zum erfolgreichen angeln in ganz Deutschland suchen. 

Wenn genügend Infos zusammen kommen, werde ich das dann im Magazin zusammen fassen.

In diesem Thread hier bitte Fische/Gewässer/Methoden für den Oktober eintragen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Oktober*

Gewässer: Neckar bei Heilbronn
Fisch: Barsch
Methode: Wenn das Wasser langsam abkühlt und klarer wird an Steinschüttungen, Spunwänden, Hafeneinfahrten etc. mit dem gezupften Wurm an einer Posenmontage


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Oktober*

Gewässer: Gröben  See bei Berlin
Fisch: Zander,Hecht, Karpfen
Methode: Köderfisch, Boilies


----------



## rainer1962 (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Oktober*

Gewässer, Altrheinarme bei Speyer. vom Kahn auf Barsche, mit Zocker an harter Rute geflochtener 10er Schnur. Zander Köfi am System, Gufi beide geschleppt. Hecht, Gufi und Wobbler XXL.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Oktober*

Gewässer Rothsee, morgen vom Ufer aus auf Zander, Hecht Barsch und CoKg.
Ruten Spinnruten Neuaiwa Osprey Lure Special 10-40 gr. 2,75m mit Daiwa -Rolle Capricorn 2500 und Spiderwire Stealth 0,08mm. Sportex Carat 60gr. mit Daiwa SSII 3500 mit Power Pro 15 lbs. Auf Grund: Daiwa PMLD 3,9m -150 gr. mit Daiwa Baitrunner und 0,28 JP-Schnur auf Zander. Köder Wobbler, Gufis und Blinker, auf Grund: Köfis, Tauwurm und Rekker.


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Oktober*

Gewässer: Saale in Halle + Nebenarme, kleine Teiche, Baggerseen
Methoden: Grundangeln mit Wurm und Frolic, Spinnangeln mit Spinnern und Blinkern,  Matchangeln mit Mais und Maden
Fänge: in der Saale große Blankaale direkt vor Wehren
Barben, Döbel und andere Weißfische, große Karpfen unterhalb vom Wehr, Barsche und vereinzelt Hechte, 
an den stehenden Gewässern in erster Linie kleinere Karpfen, Weißfische und Barsche


----------

